# ackie vivarium build



## weaver132 (Sep 7, 2009)

hi all,
recently i aquired 4 young ackies. they are currently in a 4x2x2 vivarium but i knew this wouldnt last long and that with this sixe viv i cannot give them the optimum burrowing facility. so i drew up plans for a viv and have now started it. i know there are loads of viv build threads but there we go. first i went to bnq got 18mm ply and inchxinch batton. i made a very basic frame and connected the front bottom lip the two sides and back.



i then got the top and bottom pieces. i got a bit carried away and started varnishing lol



after two coats i then added a centre batton for stability and to help prevent bowing.



and heres a pic of three of the occupents, will add updates of the viv as i get round to it. its mainly varnishing for now then get glass runners and glass.


----------



## weaver132 (Sep 7, 2009)

A quick update have installed top lip at front and added few coats of yacht varnish


----------



## weaver132 (Sep 7, 2009)

So today I have addef another coat of varnish. Then tommorow I will go and get the glass runners and order the glass. Then it will be a 5 day wait for that and will be all done


----------



## rustypeb (Jun 8, 2013)

Hi am liking your build so far and look forward to seeing how it goes. am building something similar for my ackie at the moment and was wondering what thickness glass are you going for?


----------



## weaver132 (Sep 7, 2009)

Thankyou for the comments . I am going for 4mm safetyglass so makes it 5mm so all good


----------



## rustypeb (Jun 8, 2013)

ah that sounds good then, do you think 4mm toughened would be ok? Just curious as well what size is the new viv your building?


----------



## weaver132 (Sep 7, 2009)

Yeah that should be fine im only going with safety glass as got a 5 year old  the viv is 5ft long 3ft high and 2ft deep


----------



## tremerz97 (Nov 30, 2012)

looks gr8! 
what size??


----------



## rustypeb (Jun 8, 2013)

Thanks will go for that then. that sounds good then look forward to seeing how it comes along.


----------



## weaver132 (Sep 7, 2009)

Its 5x2x3 have added glass runners and heat light fittings today


----------



## weaver132 (Sep 7, 2009)

i will also be running a 10.0 uv tube and will put a ceramic heater at the other end for ambient temperature and night time heat if needed. i have ordered the glass today and that will take up to seven days  then it will be a case of fill with substrate and test run the viv to get correct temps.


----------



## weaver132 (Sep 7, 2009)

I had some wood left over so added a basking shelf.


----------



## wrayth (Jun 27, 2011)

This is just what I have been looking for  thinking of getting some ackies, already have a 4x2x2 for when their young which will hopefully give me time to build a viv like this  any new pictures?


----------

